# Transmanche Newhaven - Dieppe



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We have in the past booked this ferry about now for next year's trip but their website (= DFDS or LD ??) doesn't go beyond March 2016.

I know they are having problems with who is going to take it over but last I read the new consortium claim they won't get it sorted by next April so want DFDS to continue for at least one more season.

We have previously booked directly by phone to get the 20% pensioners' discount. Only £49 single this year.

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I spoke with DFDS about N-D at a travel show last month and their rep was adamant that they were not tendering for the contract this time.

Apparently the route is run on a franchise contract from the Seine-Maritime Council and it is "not offering enough support".

I seem to recall DFDS said this last time and yet eventually took on the route, presumably after the authority threw more money at them.

But this from East Sussex CC seems to say that this time the Seine Maritime Council have called their bluff.

https://news.eastsussex.gov.uk/2015/08/12/ferry-route-move-is-good-news-for-east-sussex/


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for that link.

I still think they haven't confirmed next year's sailings yet.

Steve


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Bookings Now Open*

*Newhaven - Dieppe is on sale*​  Book early, save plenty​ Book your 2016 ferry now  "Book this great deal with Ferrysavers today"  We are delighted to announce that now we're able to take bookings on the* Newhaven - Dieppe *route. It is a super convenient gateway to Normandy, Brittany, central and western France and beyond. It is also the closest port to Paris.

Choose to travel with your car, caravan, motorhome, motorcycle, and bicycle or even on foot and unlike flying there is no need to worry about baggage restrictions. Enjoy a fantastic service and excellent facilities, including a choice of restaurants, bars and relaxing overnight cabins.

Sailings are available until *November 2016!*

So what are you waiting for? Book your perfect holiday today with Ferrysavers and DFDS seaways!​ *BOOK NOW*

*Sorry no link, it doesn't transpose. This is an email I received yesterday.*


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

hermanhymer said:


> *newhaven - dieppe is on sale*​  book early, save plenty​ book your 2016 ferry now  "book this great deal with ferrysavers today"  we are delighted to announce that now we're able to take bookings on the* newhaven - dieppe *route. It is a super convenient gateway to normandy, brittany, central and western france and beyond. It is also the closest port to paris.
> 
> Choose to travel with your car, caravan, motorhome, motorcycle, and bicycle or even on foot and unlike flying there is no need to worry about baggage restrictions. Enjoy a fantastic service and excellent facilities, including a choice of restaurants, bars and relaxing overnight cabins.
> 
> ...


*but don't book on-line

please telephone and get 20% discount if you're over 60
*


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Barry, I assume you mean one should phone DFDS direct?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It is now advertised on DFDS's own site.
http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry-...NYand2016Dates&gbi=a0b6423e-e674a749-50baded8

So it sounds like once again after expressing "No interest" in running the service DFDS have errrr.... run the service.

However my bookmarked link to the Over 60's special offer doesn't work any more and I cannot find ANY reference to it on the DFDS site.

I am going to email and ask what has happened to it and if it is still available - perhaps it is a casualty of the new contract.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> It is now advertised on DFDS's own site.
> http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry-...NYand2016Dates&gbi=a0b6423e-e674a749-50baded8
> 
> So it sounds like once again after expressing "No interest" in running the service DFDS have errrr.... run the service.
> ...


Can't comment on the over 60 part but in the mail I received from them they quote:

"We are delighted to announce that we have been given approval by the French authorities to continue to operate the route between Newhaven and Dieppe and sailings are now available to book up until 7 November 2016."


So I read that as the French have caved in and will continue to subsidise the route for the 2016 season.

.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am not sure the over 60's discount was ever actually mentioned on the website, I think it was one of those things that you needed to be "in the know" to take advantage of (but I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first, certainly won't be the last !)

Be a shame if it's no longer being offered, I would be a little surprised because there is clearly spare capacity on the service so I would expect the operator to look at every opportunity to maximise their income even if they only offer the deal during the week. 

Andy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

And it only takes up to 7m length-as a "Private Van" or 6.5 as a "Motorhome"
Weird


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Barry, I assume you mean one should phone DFDS direct?


Hrrrmm . . . yes! Please don't phone me, I'm not paying for you. :wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We're 10m and came across by that route last spring. It was touch and go getting off due to the overhang though maybe the length restrictions are because of that?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If you go in and put dates and times, you can later in the booking alter the length to your size.
I did it earlier and it came out at just over £185 for 8 metre

I forgot say, I did see sizes up around 10 metre


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> I am not sure the over 60's discount was ever actually mentioned on the website, I think it was one of those things that you needed to be "in the know" to take advantage of (but I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first, certainly won't be the last !)
> 
> Be a shame if it's no longer being offered, I would be a little surprised because there is clearly spare capacity on the service so I would expect the operator to look at every opportunity to maximise their income even if they only offer the deal during the week.
> 
> Andy


Sorry to disagree again - I'm not trying to make a habit of it honestly Officer.

It was listed on the website and was for under 26/students as well as over 60's. The link to it was posted on here several times, but does seem to work any longer.

However I have now had a very prompt and helpful reply from Service Clientèle Dieppe.



> Thank you for your mail. Yes the concessionary fare is still available for passengers over the age of 60 years but tickets must be booked either at one of our ports or by telephone on Free phone 0800 917 12 01 from UK or 0800 650 100 from France. Looking forward to travelling with you soon.
> Kind Regards/Cordialement,
> 
> Joni WILKINS (Mrs.)
> ...


I understand the concession is a condition of having the contract from Seine Maritime Conseil.

If you search you can find a cached page which refers to it but the link just goes to a general "special offers" page.



> Dieppe Newheaven Offers | Cross Channel Ferry | LD Linesldlines.co.uk › Special offers
> 
> _Concession Fares_! 20 % discount on your booking*. DFDS. *Young people under the age of 25 years, students under the age of 27 years, Seniors over the age ...


PS Looks like I might be leaving Mrs S at home for the next trip, if Mrs Wilkins is going to be travelling with me. :laugh:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I found out just before Christmas that DFDS were running the ferry again next year.

After phoning the CC and CCC who couldn't help I phoned DFDS direct and was told that they were continuing to run the route until December 2016. They said the timetable would be up on their website this week and prices available from the beginning of January.

We will be booking direct on the freephone number (thanks!) next week. Last summer we got a single for £49 with the 60+ discount but now have a longer MH.

I heard that Seine Maritime stated they couldn't get a new company set up in time to run the ferry next summer so DFDS have agreed to run it for one more year. 

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> It was listed on the website and was for under 26/students as well as over 60's. The link to it was posted on here several times, but does _*NOT*_ seem to work any longer.


There should have been a NOT in there. :wink2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Stanner

Thanks for the update, I couldn't remember seeing the over 60's discount on their webpage in the past (but knew it existed) hence my earlier post. 

I am glad to have proven incorrect as that deal,is well worth having.

Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It was very well hidden and I suspect it is now even better hidden, as searches only turn up cached pages, not current ones.

It appears to be a requirement of the Seine Maritime contract as it only applies to that route and has been a constant whoever the operator (Transmanche Ferries/LD Lines/DFDS) and I suspect DFDS would rather it wasn't any more widely known than necessary.

I feel we should be as helpful as possible and give it the widest publicity we can. :wink2:

PS Wrote that before getting this follow up from Mrs Wilkins..............



> Thank you for your mail. Please pass on the news about the continuation of the route and the discount. I will check with our webmaster about the site.
> 
> Happy New Year!!
> 
> ...


So perhaps the lack of publicity is an oversight after all. :dontknow:


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Had this in an e-mail from DFDS a couple of days ago

Hi

We are delighted to announce that we have been given approval by the French authorities to continue to operate the route between Newhaven and Dieppe and sailings are now available to book up until 7 November 2016.

To celebrate this good news, we have released 10,000 tickets for £49 each way for a car and 2 people or £57 each way for a family with 2 adults and 2 children. These tickets are available on selected departures from April to November. But hurry, once these tickets are gone, they are gone!

Our route from Newhaven to Dieppe offers a perfect way to cross the Channel with your vehicle, providing a gateway to Normandy, one of France's most naturally beautiful regions.

From Dieppe, you can also easily access western or central France, including Brittany, Paris, the Loire and destinations further south. So why not check out our website and book now for your spring or summer holiday.

We look forward to welcoming you onboard soon.

Best wishes 
DFDS


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I managed to book the ferries for the dates we want in 2016 at sensible sailing times and with the discount it cost £133 return. The price online was £164 - it went up £20 as our van is a bit longer than our 6 metre one last year. I got straight through on the phone to a lady in France "Alors! You have a Comping car?" in a Gallic accent just gets us in the mood for some planning - or rather getting out our France map with all our previous routes highlighted to see areas we have missed :smile2:

It's our favourite crossing as we can visit family in Brighton on the way.

Happy new year and enjoy your travels

Steve


----------

